
(In progress) Restoring the original source code for FORTH on the IBM 1130 - fernly
http://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/03/restoring-original-source-code-for.html
======
kencausey
See the second half of [https://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/02/built-battery-
for-ro...](https://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/02/built-battery-for-roomba-
discovered.html) for the start of this story.

I considered posting this yesterday but figured the title would be corrected
and just be confusing. Carl is not the most organized blogger and really seems
to mostly use his blog as a project journal.

------
kencausey
And the third update: [https://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/03/various-items-
disk-d...](https://rescue1130.blogspot.com/2018/03/various-items-disk-drives-
ethernet.html)

